#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegedienst schickt mir keine Pfleger mehr >

## Adulescens

Ich bin Intensivpatient. Es war geplant, dass ich für ca. 6 Wochen ins Krankenhaus gehe, war aber nicht sicher. Jetzt hat die Chefin des Pflegediensts einer Schwester schon Urlaub gegeben und den anderen Pfleger wo anders eingeplant. Jetzt ist etwas dazwischen gekommen und ich konnte nicht fahren. Jetzt sagt die Chefin, dass sie keinen zum abdecken hat. Die ganze Sache mit den Klinikaufenthalt war ja nicht sicher und trotzdem hat sie keine Pfleger zum abdecken eingeplant. Das war jetzt schon über eine Woche sicher, dass ich jetzt nicht fahre und hat noch niemanden besorgt. Darf sie mir einfach die Pfleger wegnehmen und keinen Ersatz besorgen?
Danke schon mal im voraus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Suche dir einen anderen Pflegedienst oder wende dich mit dem Problem an deine Krankenkasse.
Die helfen dir bestimmt gerne weiter.

----------


## wolki

Sehe ich auch so such dir ein anderen pflegedienst die duerften es nicht

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Hallo 
, Das kann ja nicht sein. Bekommst du da keinen Dienststellenleiter an die Strippe? Wenn garnichts geht, dann such dir nen nächsten es gibt ja genug. 
LG

----------

